# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  porod vakum ekstrakcijom

## sarix55

Da li je netko rodio na vakum i vaša iskustva o tome?

----------


## Marsupilami

Huh, moj drugi porod koji je ujedno bio i VBAC zavrsen je VA.
S bebicom sve u redu (hvala Bogu) ali mene su iskasapili jer se nisam otvorila do kraja pa su me sirili rucno i onda rezali koliko fali   :Sad:   jer su morali hitno zavrsiti porod zbog prijetnje rupture maternice   :Sad:  
Iskreno se nadam da sam izoliran slucaj.

----------


## magda

Ja sam rodila na vakum. Pupčana vrpca se omotala oko vrata i srce bebici stalo 3min. pa je sve morlo ići brzo... rezali me,popucala strašno...

----------


## sarix55

Pitala sam zato jer sam ja rodila prije 4 i pol mjeseci na vakum, a čitala sam da se svega 1%poroda na taj način završava, zbog mogućih komplikacija za bebu.

Mene su doslovce izmasakrirali, mislila sam napisati svoju priču s poroda ali ne želim plašiti sadašnje i buduće trudnice.

Možete zamisliti kako se sve zakompliciralo na porodu kada se oko mene stvorio tim od oko desetak liječnika i ostalog osoblja, a na kraju me porodio profesor (šef ginekologije) u 3 ujutro, hvala Bogu da je bio dežuran. kada sam vidjela bebu sa velikim hematomom na glavici nisam znala jel plačem od sreće ili gorčine i tuge jer su mi skoro unakazali dijete.
a napominjem da sam imala 100 posto rednu i kontroliranu trudnoću, a na porod sam išla puna optimizma i s vjerom u naše doktore.

nakon poroda imala sam tlak 50:30, dobila pet vrečica transfuzije, a o količini infuzije da i ne govorim. a ne želim ni komentirati kolko sam rezana.

No to sve nije važno na kraju što se mene tiče, meni je bitno da je moja bebica dobro, zasada idemo na kontrole i sve je ok, ali me zanima kako su vaše bebice nakon poroda vakumom,i da li ste išli zbog toga na pojačane kontrole (mislim na uzv mozga, fizijatar itd...)

----------


## Tiwi

Žao mi je što si imala takvo iskustvo.   :Love:  

No, ja zato na porod idem puna vjere u sebe i svoje tijelo a doktore vidim tu kao za svaki slučaj   :Wink:  

Inače, ne brini za hematom na glavici, to je tako pri vakuum ekst. ali trebalo  bi se brzo povući. 

Nego, a zašto tj kako se sve zakompliciralo?

----------


## sarix55

glavica bebe nije se skroz zarotirala kako je trebala, pa su me na početku kad sam tek došla u rađaonu upozorili da ću možda ići na carski - što su trebali i odma napraviti, nego su me prvo izmučili sa epiduralnom koju sam btw tražila, al da sam znala da će me pikati 4 puta u kičmu i onda ništa-nije djelovalo, pa onda drip pa cijelu noć trudovi, pa skakanja po trbuhu,  a beba nikako van, ali ima tu još jako puno loših okolnosti i događaja...

uglavnom kad su vidjeli da neće moći ići a beba i ja smo već bile izmučene, morali su me poroditi vakumom, bebi je još bila i omotana pupkovina oko vrata i ramena

i ja sam bila puna vjere isključivo u sebe i još uvijek sam i to me izvuklo, a u doktori su tu...jer moraju biti

malena mi više nema hematom i jako dobro napreduje

----------


## Sanjica

Moja djevojčica nije dobro prošla poslije poroda. Njoj su još u meni pali otkucaji srca, porod na vacuum, nije zaplakala, kratkotrajno oživljavana, apgar i nije bio tako loš - 7/9...

Na žalost, ja sam premalo o svemu znala i previše vjerovala doktorima da znaju šta rade.
Ono sitnim slovima napisano na kraju otpusnog pisma :"Potrebno neurološko praćenje" naša pedijatrica nije ozbiljno shvatila.

Bebica je bila savršena i lijepo napredovala, nezahtjevna i predivna. Kako su mjeseci prolazili, tako je sve lošije napredovala, tj. nije slijedila razvoj za svoju dob a pojavili su se i neki neželjeni elementi (izvijanje unatrag). To se polako počelo manifestirati već poslije drugog mjeseca života, no, na sva naša upozorenja pedijatrica je odmahivala rukom i govorila da neka djeca kasnije prosjede i slično.

Tek na drugom cijepljenju (sada znam da ona uopće nije smjela biti cijepljena) pedijatrica na zamjeni je posumnjala i uputila nas u Vinogradsku. Tamo su se jako izvikali na nas i izgrdili nas da šta smo čekali sve ovo vrijeme i da su najbolji mjeseci za vježbanje prošli.

I ima dalje još, ali za ovu temu dovoljno.

Zbog svega ovog što smo mi prošli ja sam gorljiva zagovornica medicinske gimnastike, preventivno i kako god, i kod najmanjeg znaka ikakvog odstupanja. 

Malo je vjerojatno da se moj slučaj tretira kao pravilo, prije će to biti izuzetak. Tko god ima iza sebe ovako nešto slično, neka ne čeka da se problemi pojave. Ako se odmah krene od prvog dana, ako se pažljivo kontrolira i prati dijete kod KVALITETNOG liječnika koji zna svoj posao, onda se ogroman posao može napraviti u toj prvoj godini života. Neprocijenjiv, rekla bih.

I dan danas se grizem zbog svog neznanja i nesnalaženja...  :/

----------


## sarix55

Bok Ejla, Sanjice kako god

drago mi je da si se javila konkretno sa sličnim slučajem kao što je moj, sad kad si rekla da se tvoja curica izvijala unatrag, na što točno misliš, jer i moja kad je nosim uspravno nalaktnjenu na moje rame se strašno izvija unatrag i u ležećem položaju kao da hoće napraviti most (stara 4,5 mj.), pa me zanima jel je to to?!
inače bili smo 2x na uzv glavice u vinogr.zasad sve ok, a tek sad nas je naš pedijatar poslao fizijatru zbog sumnje na hipertonus mišića ali naručeni smo tek 7.4., kad ste vi počeli ići na vježbe i gdje?

inače mi smo već bili tri puta na cijeplj.,

kako je sada tvoja curica i kolko je stara?

----------


## Sanjica

Moja djevojčica je sada stara 15 godina i ne bih te htjela opterećivati njenim dijagnozama jer sve njene teškoće ne moraju izravno biti posljedica teškoća u porodu, ali neke definitivno jesu posljedica toga.

Ako je tvoj pedijatar imalo posumnjao u nešto, što prije trebaš do neuropedijatra i ući u tretman vježbanja. Neka ti se jave mame koje sada imaju male vježbače, možda da pogledaš na Djecu s posebnim potrebama ili na Grupe potpore (Mame i Bebe), tamo često znaju razmjenjivati informacije. Mi smo išli na vježbe u Vinogradsku, ali to je bilo prije 15 godina, isto tako danas postoje sigurnija i pročišćena cjepiva u odnosu na ona prije 15 godina, pa s te strane nemaš toliko razloga za brigu.

Ako postoje neka odstupanja, još uvijek imate vremena sve usmjeriti u pravom smjeru i zato je važno djelovati odmah. Kroz cijelu prvu godinu života može se djelovati na mozak djeteta i mogu se maksimalno iskoristiti moždane stanice koje su još u razvoju.

Naša djevojčica je debelo usvojila i radila pokrete koje nije smjela raditi (u prvom redu je bilo to izvijanje i zabacivanje glavice unatrag) i dok smo došli do neuropedijatra već je prošla 8 mjeseci života, trebalo je puno vježbe da prvo "zaboravi" te loše pokrete, a tek onda djelovati da usvoji one pravilne. Kada se odmah krene to se vrijeme uštedi na način da se odmah dijete usmjerava na pravilne pokrete i ne dozvoljava mu se da radi ono što nije pravilno.

Inače, to izvijanje može nekada prevariti i biti dio razvoja djeteta kada se pokušava okrenuti s leđa na trbuh... Ja sam bila jako paranoična sa svoja druga dva sina koja sam rodila poslije i često su me do očaja znali dovesti neki pokreti koji su me podsjećali na ono što nije u redu. A bili su savršeno zdrava i normalana djeca koja su se sasvim pravilno razvijala.

Kada je držiš uspravno, da li joj glavica pada unatrag?

----------


## sarix55

Ne, glavicu drži uspravno, povremeno s njome maše ali smatram da je to normalno s obzirom da još ne može samostalno držati glavu stalno uspravno. 
Malena kad je držim, kao što sam rekla, cijelim tijelom se izvija unatrag, kao da joj je dosadilo što je držim, kao da hoće nekud, pa pretpostavljam da je to normalno.

Sutra idemo u polikliniku dr.Sabol privatno, zbog moje savjesti, pa ću odmah tamo pitati za to.

A za vježbe ići ćemo obavezno, mislim da to nije loše da se ide ,ako ništa drugo preventivno.
Inače, moja curica je izrazito aktivno i živahno dijete, koja stalno maše ručicama ili nogama, izvija se, okreće, vrti glavom... 

zbog takvog poroda kakav sam imala, možda je dosta gledam pod povećalom, ali ne želim ništa prepustit slučaju. kao što si rekla najviše se može napraviti u prvoj godini djetetova života.

----------


## Sanjica

Super za sve što ste poduzeli. Bolje i da malo paničariš bez veze nego da poslije žališ za propuštenim.

Vjerujem da će sve biti dobro, a ako ipak budete trebali na vježbice - ništa strašno, začudila bi se koliko veliki broj djece ide na vježbe u toj prvoj godini života, a poslije se sasvim normalno razvijaju. 

Dobar je znak što ne zabacuje glavicu unatrag, glava može padati i naprijed i sa strane, ali ne smije unatrag.

Javi kako je prošlo!  :Love:

----------


## Ninči

Mene tako strah tog vakuma!!!  :Sad:  Može li se to ikako odbiti? Ili je tada već kasno i vakum ostaje jedino moguće rješenje?  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> Mene tako strah tog vakuma!!!  Može li se to ikako odbiti? Ili je tada već kasno i vakum ostaje jedino moguće rješenje?


prevencija
UZV pri dolasku u rodilište da se vidi je li pupčana oko vrata, tj. da se izbjegne vakum i ode odmah na CR

stolčić tj. prirodni položaj u porodu

Nera je imala 4kg, bila je u položaju leđa-uz-moja-leđa i za takav porod sam nailazila samo podatke o teškom, dugom porodu koji se često završava vakumom
ja sam rodila na stolčiću, svojim snagama bez vakuma

----------


## Ninči

Hvala  :Love:  

A UZV rade rutinski kod dolaska u rodilište ili ja moram inzistirati na njemu? :/

----------


## MGrubi

> Hvala  
> 
> A UZV rade rutinski kod dolaska u rodilište ili ja moram inzistirati na njemu? :/


inzistiraj
u šibenskom ne rade rutinski

----------


## Ninči

Hvala! I inzistirat ću!

A sutra idem na pregled u TA pa ću svog dr.-a pitati kakav je u Merkuru slučaj sa UZV-om.

----------


## sarix55

Htjela bih ti samo reći da je kod mene radjen uzv u vinogradskoj kad sam došla i sve bilo o.k., pa onda drugi dan opet, i opet nisu vidjeli ništa alarmantno što bi upućivalo na težak porod. Sve je bilo u najboljem redu, a treći dan nakon geliranja kad sam se počela otvarati krenula sam u rađaonu.

Tek u rađaoni su primjetili da bebina glavica se nije skroz zarotirala, i upozorili da će možda trebati CR, još ni dan danas ne znam zašto ga nisu napravili, na kraju su mi rekli da su u kojem slučaju znali da će tako biti , nebi uopće dvojili za CR, a ne na kraju porod vakumom(jer su morali brzo završiti porod, a za CR je bilo prekasno).

Uglavnom hoću reći da ni UZV pred porod (ako je ok ne garantira kako će porod završiti). Uvijek postoji rizik.

----------


## sarix55

> Super za sve što ste poduzeli. Bolje i da malo paničariš bez veze nego da poslije žališ za propuštenim.
> 
> Vjerujem da će sve biti dobro, a ako ipak budete trebali na vježbice - ništa strašno, začudila bi se koliko veliki broj djece ide na vježbe u toj prvoj godini života, a poslije se sasvim normalno razvijaju. 
> 
> Dobar je znak što ne zabacuje glavicu unatrag, glava može padati i naprijed i sa strane, ali ne smije unatrag.
> 
> Javi kako je prošlo!



Ej Sanjice,

da ti javim, evo bile smo danas na uzv glavice privatno, moram priznati da sam malo u bedu, dr mi je rekla da su se bebi počele sraštavati komore/kosti lubanje na jednom mjestu, da to ništa ne mora značiti ali treba dalje redovito pratiti kod neuropedijatra. Dg je prematurna sagitalna sinostoza pa ako netko nešto više zna o tome nek mi se javi.
To nema veze s porodom na vakum, nek je to vjerojatno genetski uzrokovano. 
Inače preporučeno mi je obavezno pregled fizijatra tak da i tam uskoro idemo.

----------


## vissnja

I moja Nađa je rođena vakumom   :Sad:  
Ima 11 meseci i za sada je sve u redu. Ona je jako dugo bila u porođajnom kanalu, tj. više od sat vremena joj je samo vrh glavice virio a ja nisam mogla da je izguram, ne znam zašto   :Sad:   Bila sam u potpuno vodoravnom, ležećem položaju, nisu mi dali da ustanem niti čučnem. Doktor mi je skakao na stomak ali ništa i na kraju su rešili da je izvuku vakumom jer su tonovi postali loši.
Pri otpustu iz porodilišta joj je urađen UZV glave i sve je bilo OK. Naša pedijatrica nije pominjala nikakve posebne pretrage, ali na sreću, mi nismo do sada imali nikakvih problema.

----------


## Ninči

Sarix grozno!  :Sad:  Znači da se to nikad ne može biti siguran da će se izbjeći!  :Sad:

----------


## Majuška

> I moja Nađa je rođena vakumom   
> Ima 11 meseci i za sada je sve u redu. Ona je jako dugo bila u porođajnom kanalu, tj. više od sat vremena joj je samo vrh glavice virio a ja nisam mogla da je izguram, ne znam zašto    Bila sam u potpuno vodoravnom, ležećem položaju, nisu mi dali da ustanem niti čučnem. Doktor mi je skakao na stomak ali ništa i na kraju su rešili da je izvuku vakumom jer su tonovi postali loši.
> Pri otpustu iz porodilišta joj je urađen UZV glave i sve je bilo OK. Naša pedijatrica nije pominjala nikakve posebne pretrage, ali na sreću, mi nismo do sada imali nikakvih problema.


Ista situacija i kod mene... A i tiskala sam kolko sam mogla nakon 34 sata trudova. Nisu mi dali neki drugi položaj :/ 

Mali sad ima 3 mj. i sve je OK

----------


## Frida

> a ja nisam mogla da je izguram, ne znam zašto    Bila sam u potpuno vodoravnom, ležećem položaju, nisu mi dali da ustanem niti čučnem.


eto, sama si odgovorila. da si rađala na stolčiću ili u čučnju gravitacija bi puno pomogla...

----------


## MGrubi

> vissnja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ja nisam mogla da je izguram, ne znam zašto    Bila sam u potpuno vodoravnom, ležećem položaju, nisu mi dali da ustanem niti čučnem.
> 
> 
> eto, sama si odgovorila. da si rađala na stolčiću ili u čučnju gravitacija bi puno pomogla...


naše tijelo je prilagođeno vertikalnom porodu (čučanj, klečanje...) jer u tom porođaju je žena sposobna sama sebe poroditi tj. prihvatiti dijete pri izgonu 
čučanj je položaj u kojem je zdjelica otvorenija za 30% (2,8cm), a svaki dodatni mm zlata vrijedi pogotovo kod velikih beba

porod na leđima služi da doktoru i babici bude lakše

----------


## sarix55

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vissnja prvotno napisa
> ...



mene zanima da li rodilja može sama tražiti da se porodi u čučnju, (neovisno u kojoj bolnici rađa)
mene su osobno toliko iscrpili da nakon desetak sati trudova i ostalih mučenja za vrijeme poroda, ne bi bila u stanju čučnuti, jedino ako bi me držalo nekoliko ljudi

jer kad su vidjeli da je vrag odnio šalu, :? , brzo su me porodili vakumom, 
a ja padoh u nesvjest

ako ću drugi put rađati, čvrsto sam odlučila da ću roditi na CR (nema šanse više da mi se ovo ponovno dogodi)

ili sad razmišljam o porodu na stolčiću

----------


## Frida

Nažalost, u našim rodilištima se još uvijek gleda kako da lakše bude osoblju, rodilja je u sporednoj ulozi  :Sad: . 

Na Svetom Duhu ima pozitivnih pomaka, a ako želiš porod na stolčiću, (iskreno se nadam da ćeš ipak između carskog i stolčića odabrati stolčić) moraš potegnuti do Rijeke ili Varaždina.

----------


## vissnja

> mene zanima da li rodilja može sama tražiti da se porodi u čučnju, (neovisno u kojoj bolnici rađa)


Ja sam u Beogradu u porodilištu tražila da čučnem, lepo sam rekla doktoru: "Pustite me da ustanem, da čučnem", potpuno su me izignorisali  :/ 
Ipak nadam se da ćeš ti mnogo bolje proći sledeći put, ja na žalost znam da ću kod nas morati da platim dra koji će se što manje mešati u porod.

----------


## MGrubi

moje mame teta je u Šibenskom rodilištu, prije cca 30-ak god, čučnula kraj radijatora i rekla im: ja rađam ovako a vi pomažite 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Ninči

> moje mame teta je u Šibenskom rodilištu, prije cca 30-ak god, čučnula kraj radijatora i rekla im: ja rađam ovako a vi pomažite


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   legenda!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

I što su mogli doktori drugo nego pomoći?!  :Grin:  Mogu se oni postaviti na glavu ako mi za nešta zapnemo!  :Grin:

----------

